# Constance Jablonski - walking the runway for Etam Spring 2019 during Paris Fashion Week 25.09.2018 x35



## brian69 (27 Sep. 2018)

​


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2018)

meeeeega
:thx:


----------



## Padderson (27 Sep. 2018)

sie sollte nur solche Sachen tragen


----------



## Tittelelli (27 Sep. 2018)

Padderson schrieb:


> sie sollte nur solche Sachen tragen



dann gingen Deine Schwielen an den Händen gar nicht mehr weg:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (27 Sep. 2018)

Sieht :klasse: aus! :thx:


----------



## king2805 (5 Jan. 2019)

klasse frau danke


----------

